
New Rust home page is up and relatively unchanged from beta - hardwaresofton
https://www.rust-lang.org
======
hardwaresofton
Well, they made me look dumb[0] thinking that surely it wasn't the last
version or they might respond to some of the points raised.

This update is terrible. Why is WebAssembly one of the most prominent
features? Why do you need a testimonials section? Why is there not code above
the fold? Rust is a programming language. Why would you not give a glimpse of
the language above the fold.

This absolutely smacks of the kind of shenanigans and meaningless drivel all
over the front-end startup world. Rust isn't some "product", and this is a
generic product landing page for some generic product.

> Empowering everyone to build reliable and efficient software.

What the fuck does that even mean??? C empowers everyone to build reliable and
efficient software, by handing out footguns. Rust is interesting for _very
specific_ reasons, it's not the only way to build reliable and efficient
software. Fuck this vague "everyone's on board" inclusive language too -- who
is "everyone"?

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566383)

~~~
GolDDranks
They actually responded many of the points raised: some are a bit subtle so
they are hard to notice, but as a major example, the slogan "Empowering
everyone to build reliable and efficient software" was changed from "The
programming language that empowers everyone to become a systems programmer."
The current one is arguably a lot better.

